# FoxPRO Fury Sounds?



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wondering if anyone can help me out. I was finally fortunate enough to purchase a FoxPRO Fury. I have been playing with it, listening to all the sounds. I was curious to hear from anyone who has used one what they think the most effective sounds/combos are? I have been a mouth call guy my whole life and this is my first eCall, though I still intend on using my mouth calls as well. I like the sound of the "Lightning Jack" and one of the coyote barks. Do you find that the preloaded sounds are effective or do I need to get online and purchase additional sounds? Look forward to hearing what others have found effective.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Raspy woodpecker and baby cottontail distress have worked well for me along with the lightning jack sound. I haven't had any luck using the yote sounds, I can get them to howl back at me from a LONG way off but never come in.


----------

